# Samsung home theather doesn´t work correctly



## hansonmacej (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all, I bought a Samsung home theater HT-D5100 that I connect with my Samsung UE40C6000 TV using HDMI cable. If I insert DVD it works, player reads dvd I can get into the menu of home theater. But when inserting music CD, USB key or anything else, there´s note on TV : Unsupported mode: Change the resolution, this TV does not support this resolution. At the same time as when playing. avi movie from a USB stick awarded, only the sound is going throught TV, but picture doesn´t work and I have same note on the TV.
Can you pls advice what to do, what´s not correct ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First thought would be that the files that you are attempting to play are not supported and the player wasn't programmed to give you a proper or accurate error message.

With that said, ANY player with Divx support (ie: avi files), will NOT play all avi files. Stand alone players are not as flexible as a PC and have file limitations for each file type that is supported. All of the specs should be listed in the User Manual. Things to watch for are the video resolution, bit rate, and audio type.

There is a test CD at video help that may help identify which file types work and which do not work. See here> Test CD for Divx Players V2.0 (fully new Version) - VideoHelp.com

It could also simply be a faulty player as it's also doesn't appear to be working with a music CD (assuming it is a retail music disc, and not something that was burned).


----------

